# Genus 77mm ND Fader Circular Filter: Adequate for a serious amateur?



## CanadianInvestor (May 30, 2013)

Greetings, Canon specialists. 

Being in the market for an ND filter to mount atop my 70-200 2.8 L Mk II, I dropped into the local mortar and bricks outlet, Henry’s , and asked them for the Teffen filter. The rep came back with a Genus GL GNDF 77mm and said, ‘This is better’. Since I have acted on this bloke's advice before, I paid what he wanted, around CAD220, and came home. I then went to B&H, Adorama sites and they came back with ‘Discontinued”. Only another retailer, in Australia, I think, was selling them. The reviews seemed to be good and I am sure for what for I have in mind, just a few shots of buildings and bridges minus people, it will give me good results. 

Has any one in CR-land experience with this filter? I just want to be reassured before mounting it on the lens, even though Henry’s are good about returns/exchanges. Did I buy a collector’s item since it is now discontinued, a reasonable ND filter or a lemon is my question.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/676824-REG/Genus_GL_GNDF_77_77mm_ND_Neutral_Density.html

http://www.adorama.com/GNGNDF77.html?discontinued=t

http://www.amazon.com/Genus-GL-GNDF-77-Circular-Filter/dp/B003NVMI2Q/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt

Thank you for your time.


----------



## luciolepri (May 30, 2013)

I once tried a 250 $ Neutral Density Fader (I can't remember the brand) but beyond 2 stops darkening it produced a visible dark cross that splitted the frame in four. All reviews I read about those kind of filters say the same thing... I'm curious to know if yours works better, but I suspect that's just the way this filters work.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 30, 2013)

CanadianInvestor said:


> ..asked them for the Teffen filter. The rep came back with a Genus GL GNDF 77mm and said, ‘This is better’.



Maybe the sales person meant '_better for me because I have stock that I need to offload_'.

Having said that, the Genus isn't bad, the Tiffen is just a little better.

http://www.learningdslrvideo.com/variable-nd-filter-shootout/


----------



## CanadianInvestor (May 30, 2013)

Thank you, neuroanatomist, for the video URL which video was instructional. Since Tiffin is, it seems, marginally ahead, and that too in postprod, which is an area that I have nil to zero experience, and a workaround was presented, I think I will unbox the Genus.

Cheers.


----------



## bluegreenturtle (May 30, 2013)

You know, I have some no-name fader that I think is a copy of the LCW one (though not sure) and it works just fine. Done $150,000 worth of video work through it and never had a client or editor say "hmm, seems your fader ND is not up to snuff."


----------



## ishdakuteb (May 30, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> CanadianInvestor said:
> 
> 
> > ..asked them for the Teffen filter. The rep came back with a Genus GL GNDF 77mm and said, ‘This is better’.
> ...



+1 on Dave video and also IMO, you can go wrong with Bryan Peterson suggestion on Tiffen filter

http://www.adorama.com/alc/0014198/article/MeetThe-Only-Neutral-Density-Filter-Youll-Ever-Need

CanadianInvestor: i thought NIL (CPL Term) = Zero


----------

